# Barfuss am Arbeitsplatz



## Davatar (8. Juli 2010)

Hallöle

Bisher war ich im Grossen und Ganzen recht zufrieden mit meinem Arbeitsplatz. Es gab vielleicht das eine oder andere kleinere Problem, aber meistens hat sich das dann irgendwie gelöst. Nur jetzt, in diesem Sommer entdecke ich ein Problem, das ein Bisschen "speziell" ist.
Mein Chef läuft im Büro normalerweise ohne Schuhe rum. Dies, weil er recht gross ist (~195 cm) und mit Schuhen nicht unter die in unserem Büro genormten Tische/Arbeitsplätze passt. Ohne Schuhe gehts grad so knapp. Damit konnten wir alle problemlos leben. Nur seit neustem trägt er keine Socken mehr, was bedeutet, dass er barfuss im Büro rumläuft. Zwar konnte ich bisher noch nichts riechen, aber nunja...wie soll ich das am besten sagen: Ich finde, dass Männerfüsse einfach abartig widerlich sind, eigentlich Füsse im Allgemeinen, aber bei Frauen hält sich das normalerweise in Grenzen, weil die sie ja pflegen und deren Füsse im Normalfall auch nicht so gross sind.
Also, mein Chef hat gigantische, widerliche Riesenfüsse mit Hornhaut und anderen ekligen Dingen. Da er mir genau gegenüber sitzt muss ich mir das jeden Tag mit ansehn, was einerseits bewirkt, dass mir ein Bisschen übel wird und andererseits, dass es mich extrem von der Arbeit ablenkt.
Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ich nicht einfach sagen kann "Hey kannst Du nicht bitte Socken anziehen, ich finde Deine Füsse einfach grauenhaft!" und dieses Thema überhaupt anzusprechen ist wohl schon sone gewaltige Hürde, dass ich nicht weiss, ob ich das wirklich kann :/ und das obwohl ich eigentlich normalerweise problemlos Mängel ansprechen kann. Aber hier gehts eben um was Persönliches und da ist die Lage dann recht heikel...

Was würdet Ihr in meiner Situation tun? Ich bin für alle Rat- und Vorschläge dankbar.


Tschö 


Edit: Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich noch 2 andere Vorgesetzte hab, aber alle drei sind Teilhaber der Firma, also auch der Chef von dem ich hier spreche. 
Editedit: Und schwarze Fusssohlen hat er auch seh ich grad o_o O_O -.-


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2010)

Halt die Klappe und guck halt nicht dahin!^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juli 2010)

was sollen wir dir hier für einen rat geben?

wenn es dich doch so anwidert, hingegehen und ansprechen. was anderes wird dir in diesem fall nicht übrig bleiben. oder setz dich woanders hin. problem, in einem büro läuft man sich mehrmals über den weg....


----------



## eMJay (8. Juli 2010)

Solche Probleme möchte ich haben dann wären die nicht so tragisch.....


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Generell muss man sich im Büro an gewisse Regeln halte, um seine Kollegen nicht in der Ausübung ihrer Arbeit zu stören. Das betrifft auch die Kleidung, besonders im Sommer. Ich finde es daher ziemlich merkwürdig, dass dein Chef ohne Socken herumläuft. Normalerweise werden schon kurze Röcke und Sandalen nicht gerne gesehen, aber das geht ja noch einen Schritt weiter.

Man muss dabei allerdings unterscheiden, ob die Füße unangenehm riechen und daher als störend empfunden werden, oder ob man den Anblick einfach nur persönlich wenig ansprechend findet. Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, so würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich meinen Chef darauf anspreche, denn es kann passieren, dass er dir deine Kritik übel nimmt und sich angegriffen fühlt. Und dann hast du schlechte Karten.


----------



## Manowar (8. Juli 2010)

Wirf Reißzwecken auf den Boden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der saure Apfel ist dein Weg..sprich ihn drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht erfindest du auch eine Phobie, das du Angst vor Füßen hast, dann stehst du eher als der dumme da, aber verletzt ihn nicht *g*


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich weiß nicht wie groß das Unternehmen ist, in dem du tätig bist, aber wenn du einen Betriebsrat oder sonst eine Art Vertreter für die Arbeitnehmer hast, kannst du es mal versuchen dort zur sprache zu bringen, dass die das weiter leiten.
Ansonsten kannst du ev. bei deinen Kollegen in Erfahrung bringen, ob es sie auch stört, oder ob du da mehr oder weniger alleine stehst.
Je nach Firma habt ihr vll auch nen Dresscode (?) und du kannst es so begründen, als zu einem zu sagen: Hey, die füße von dem Typen sind wiederlich, er soll sich Socken anziehen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Ohhh leck das ist heftig...

vorne weg erst mal mein Beileid.

Du wirst in keinem Fall an einem klärendem Gespräch vorbeikommen (du kannst es ja auch erst mal mit der "Wink mit dem Zaunpfahlmetode" versuchen aber sich die Nase mit Wäscheklammern zuzwicken oder ihm n Gutschein für ein Sockengeschäft auf den Arbeitsplatz legen ist nicht wirklich effektiv).
Auf jeden Fall in einem ruhigen Moment ein Gespräch unter 4 Augen führen, aber nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen sondern sachte ans Thema heranwagen.
ich weiß ja jetzt nicht ob du auch den ganzen Tag mit Socken rumläufst oder ob du den ganzen Tag die Schuhe anbehältst aber versuch ihm irgendwie zu erklären das barfuß rumlaufen jetzt nicht so das höchste der Gefühle ist. (ich weiß ja nicht wie offen du mit deinem Chef reden kannst wie gut du dich mit ihm verstehst)

Wenn ihm der Tisch zu klein ist dann fragt doch mal beim Betriebsrat an (oder bei eurer Kontrollinstanz was das ergonomische Arbeitsplätze angeht) ob dein Chef nicht einen höheren Tisch kriegt (vll reichts ja auch schon wenn man mal 4 Telefonbücher unterlegt.

Btw: jetzt im Sommer rennen bei mir auch 2 Arbeitskollegen im fortgeschrittenen Alter barfuß rum ich finds ned schlimm ich renn auch ständig mit Socken rum udn Bandshirt und seh eher aus wien Penner und das obwohl ich im Vertrieb arbeite Oo aber das ist jetzt am Thema vorbei.

Ja ich lass das jetzt erst mal so stehn ich hab vermutlich eh nix geschrieben was dir niciht eh schon eingefallen wäre :/

Lass den Kopf ned hängen Dava!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Das sind deine Optionen:

- durchhalten bis es kühler wird (kühler = Socken)

- Fotos von den Füßen machen und dann zu einer Desensibilisierung gehen

- Fotos von den Füßen machen und an Perverse im Internet verscheuern (und damit die Desensibilisierung bezahlen)

- eine Sonnenbrille im Büro tragen

- deinem Chef sagen, (so unter Kollegen), dich würde es ja nicht stören aber andere Kollgen würde über seine Barfüssigkeit lästern, du könntest natürlich keine Namen nennen aber du wolltest ihn halt mal darüber informieren.

- selber barfuss ins Büro kommen

- kündigen

- ein paar Reisszwecken unter seinem Schreibtisch verstreuen

- am Kopierer zuuuufällig einen Artikel über Fußpilz rumliegen lassen

- im Gespräch einwerfen, dass die neue junge Praktikantin die bald anfängt und früher Stewardess und Model war, total auf Männer in guten Schuhen steht.


wie du siehts ist das Problem leicht zu beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Ist schon jemand auf die Idee gekommen, einfach vernünftig den Umstand anzusprechen? Ich denke du könntest deinem Chef in ruhigen, sachlichen Worten erklären oder bitten, doch Socken anzuziehen. Schließlich lenken Dich die Quadratlatschen ab und wenn du dich nicht auf die Arbeit konzentrieren kannst, ist das kontraproduktiv. Und Socken anziehen muß doch möglich sein.

Andere Lösungsvorschläge wurden schon erwähnt und kann es sein, dass du eine Fuß-Phobie hast Davatar?


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Andere Lösungsvorschläge wurden schon erwähnt und kann es sein, dass du eine Fuß-Phobie hast Davatar?


Ein Bisschen ja, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Sprich am Strand, in Bädern, etc wo man im Schwimmzeug rumläuft störts mich nicht. Aber auf Strassen, Plätzen, Wäldern und in öffentlichen Gebäuden schon. Warum weiss ich auch nicht, ist aber mal halt einfach so bei mir. 

Naja mal schaun, gab hier ein paar gute Vorschläge. Wenn ichs mir gründlich überlegt hab werd ich Euch mitteilen, wie ich gehandelt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

ich hab noch ne idee schütt (falls du sowas am schreibtisch hast) einfach mal aus versehen ne ganze packung reißnägel aus er muss nicht reintreten und zumindest an diesem tag wird er schuhe tragen und für die zukunft wird er sichs auch überlegen :/


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Bisschen ja, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Sprich am Strand, in Bädern, etc wo man im Schwimmzeug rumläuft störts mich nicht. Aber auf Strassen, Plätzen, Wäldern und in öffentlichen Gebäuden schon. Warum weiss ich auch nicht, ist aber mal halt einfach so bei mir.
> 
> Naja mal schaun, gab hier ein paar gute Vorschläge. Wenn ichs mir gründlich überlegt hab werd ich Euch mitteilen, wie ich gehandelt hab
> 
> ...



-Sag ihm du findest, es rieche etwas übel. Auch wenns nicht tut.

- Sag ihm, du hättest ein paar Scherben oder so auf dem Boden liegen sehen

-Sag ihm du hättest in Galileo oder so gesehen/gelesen man könne dadurch Krebs bekommen,da man barfuss sehr angreifbar auf Bakterien usw. ist.

-Sag ihm es sei eine Vorbeugung von Fusspilz.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2010)

Ich lauf im Sommer auch barfuß draußen rum, aber meine Füße sind gepflegt - nur schwarze Fußsohlen krieg ich auch, wenn ich eben auf der Straße barfuß rumlaufe. In letzter Zeit nicht mehr so - wenn ich Auto fahren muss, dann sicherlich nicht ohne Schuhe oO

Wenn ihr keinen Dresscode im Büro habt, glaube ich, ist es schwer, da was zu machen. Denn barfuß Laufen ist sehr gesund, so kann dein Chef auch argumentieren, und er hätte Recht. 

Aber wie schon vor mir gesagt, sprich ihn doch einfach vorsichtig drauf an. "Hör mal, im Prinzip ist es nicht schlimm, wenn du hier barfuß rumläufst, aber ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Fußfreund und mich lenkt es etwas ab. Würde es dir was ausmachen, Socken anzuziehen?" Also ich würd dann Socken anziehn, allein aus Höflichkeit.

Das mit der Fuß-Phobie kenn ich. Hat meine beste Freundin auch. Die findet selbst ihre eigenen Füße eklig XD


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> -Sag ihm du findest, es rieche etwas übel. Auch wenns nicht tut.
> 
> - Sag ihm, du hättest ein paar Scherben oder so auf dem Boden liegen sehen
> 
> ...



So kannst du es natürlich machen, aber es kann immer sein, dass er dir deine Argumente nicht abnimmt oder sich für deine Sorge bedankt, aber trotzdem weiter barfuß herumläuft. Du kennst deinen Chef selbst am besten, solltest also einschätzen können, was er für ein Typ ist. Du kannst jedoch nicht von ihm verlangen, dass er Socken trägt, nur weil du keine nackten Füße magst. Sonst versucht bald jeder Angestellte, seine persönlichen Wünsche durchzuboxen. 
Mein ehemaliger Chef hat in jeder Pause Leberwurstbrote gegessen, obwohl ich Vegetarier bin und den Geruch schrecklich finde. Da konnte ich auch nichts weiter tun, als die Zähne zusammenzubeissen.

Zudem besteht das Risiko, dass du dich lächerlich machst, wenn du von deiner Fuß-Phobie erzählst. Der eine oder andere nimmt solche Dinge nicht ernst und wird dich unter Umständen für einen überempfindlichen Spinner halten.

Ich würde das Problem einfach ignorieren und mir die Füße nicht mehr so detailiert anschauen, denn das scheinst du ja ganz gerne zu tun.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde das Problem einfach ignorieren und mir die Füße nicht mehr so detailiert anschauen, denn das scheinst du ja ganz gerne zu tun.


Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, da wir unsere Tische Rücken an Rücken haben und er seine Beine dann halt auch gerne mal über die Mittelline streckt. Und umsetzen lassen liegt derzeit leider auch nicht drin.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, da wir unsere Tische Rücken an Rücken haben und er seine Beine dann halt auch gerne mal über die Mittelline streckt. Und umsetzen lassen liegt derzeit leider auch nicht drin.



Wenn er seine Füße in deinem persönlichen Arbeitsbereich ausstreckt, würde ich ihn einfach bitten, das zu unterlassen. Mit der Begründung, dass es dich irritiert und dadurch vom arbeiten ablenkt. Auf deine Phobie würde ich gar nicht weiter eingehen bzw. nicht direkt als Grund angeben, weil du damit wiegesagt nicht von jedem ernst genommen wirst. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie dein Chef tickt, aber wenn du Pech hast, ändert er auch nach einem Gespräch nichts an seinen nackten Füßen. 
Da bleibt dir nicht viel über, als sie zu ignorieren. Das ist hart, weil man es sich kaum verkneifen kann, hinzuschauen, aber im Endeffekt sitzt er am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, da wir unsere Tische Rücken an Rücken haben und er seine Beine dann halt auch gerne mal über die Mittelline streckt. Und umsetzen lassen liegt derzeit leider auch nicht drin.



Wieso schaust du die ganze Zeit unter den Tisch???


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso schaust du die ganze Zeit unter den Tisch???



Glastisch vielleicht?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2010)

Schreib im doch ne Email, mit dem Link als Anhang. xD


----------



## Jester (8. Juli 2010)

Tjo... Leben ist Leiden...
Probleme hat der Mensch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn es dich wirklich so unsagbar stört, kannste ihn ja mal so ironisch ansprechen:
"Haha Chef, heut schon wieder die Söckchen vergessen? Hahaha!"
Wenn man das freundlich/scherzhaft verpackt könnte das sicher klappen.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Juli 2010)

Ähm, wieso legt dein Chef nich einfach unter die Tischbeine irgendwas damit er höher ist? Ausserdem lassen sich die meisten Bürotische in er Höhe verstellen, so wäre das Problem komplett gelöst, irgendwie glaube ich sucht sich dein Chef da nur ne faule Ausrede


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2010)

Man kann sich aber auch anstellen. Fuesse - oh nein! Ein Ohr - uhh! Ich glaub ich hab schon nackte Finger gesehen - iiihhh!

Ernsthaft - wenn mein Kollege ne Abneigung gegen grosse Ohren haette, wuerde ich sicher nicht den ganzen Sommer mit Bommelmuetze rumlaufen. Und aehnlich seh ich das bei Dir: Als Dein Chef wuerde ich nicht einsehen etwas ganz normales zu unterbinden, nur weil Du eine seltsame Abneigung dagegen hast. Wenn es Dich so furchtbar stoert, dann musst Du halt mal mit ihm reden. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mein einem anderen Barfuss-Laeufer den Platz tauschen. Oder bring den Hund mit auf Arbeit und setz ihn unter Deinen Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

ich sehe das genauso wie Ogil,denn barfuss ist nunmal ganz normal.es wirkt zwar etwas ungewöhnlich im büro und dazu noch vom Chef,aber die Hitze ist wirklich kaunm zu ertragen.und ich denke das es kaum jemanden stört in deinem büro,oder?frag doch mal rum was die anderen dazu sagen.wenn ihr mehrere seid die das nicht schön finden ist es bestimmt einfacher das anzusprechen.aber ich denke das die anderen dazu nix sagen würden...

aber was anderes: frag dich mal ob es dir was ausmachen würde wenn er dir gegenüber am tisch geröstete Käfer essen würde.so schlürfenderweise und du hörst das knirschen bis zu deinem tisch...was ekelt dich jetzt mehr?immer noch die Füsse oder die vorstellung von dem käferverzehrenden chef?wenns immer noch die füsse sind hast du ein Problem...


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2010)

Geh ne schöne Runde joggen und bring dann das selbe


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

Darf man Fragen in was für einem Betrieb du arbeitest? (musst kein name oder Standort nennen, nur Branche)

Also ich weiss ja nich, aber wo ich arbeite, würde man sofort zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden wenn man sowas bieten würde...

nich mal kurze Hosen darf man tragen... sind so Regeln, 
doch mein Chef isn cooler Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Tjo... Leben ist Leiden...
> Probleme hat der Mensch...
> 
> 
> ...




Verdammt! du bist inteligent!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Boah >.< eure Probleme würde ich gerne mit meinen tauschen.^^ (Naja oder auch nicht)

Stell dir einfach etwas noch ekelhafteres bzw.schlimmeres vor, etwas was die Füße deines Cheffes in gegenzug deiner Vorstellung noch schön aussehen lässt. Das müsste ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

Bin selber 198 und habe im Büro keine Probleme mit Schuhen am Tisch zu sitzen, selbst wenn der Tisch nicht höhenverstellbar ist, der Stuhl ist es meistens und den mach ich so niedrig wie möglich, dann kann ich die Beine schön drunter ausstrecken. 

Denke mal Dein Cheffe läuft einfach gerne ohne Schuhe und im Sommer ist ohne Socken einfach angenehmer. Geh einfach selber barfuss oder mit Flip-Flops oder Birkenstock.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

er ekelt sich aber vor füßen also warum sollte er dann selber barfuß gehn ???

das wär ja so als ob ich mir ne spinne als haustier zulegen würde (ich hab panische angst vor spinnen)


----------



## pnn (12. Juli 2010)

Also gerade bei den Temperaturen ist das doch super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lauf bei dem Wetter mit dem blanken Fuß in Biolatschen auf Arbeit und bei mir im Büro auch oft ohne Schuhe rum ... Ich versteh' die Leute nicht die sich da so anstellen, aber mich hat darauf auch noch niemand angesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine bei so einem Wetter läuft ja auch in der Stadt niemand mit Socken in seinen "offenen" Schuhen rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ob man nun Barfuß läuft oder noch 'n Schuh drunter hat ist doch eigentlich auch kein Unterschied.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr denn für minitische bzw. Stühle? Bin 1,96m und ich pass auch unter Tische etc. versteh das Problem nicht! Das er Abends dann keine Rücken/Nackenbeschwerden und Kopfschmerzen etc. hat. Bei sowas spart man m.M.n. an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Treufel Wasser unter seinen Schreibtisch und erzähl ihm irgendwas, von einem niedlichen kleinen Hund der vorhin da war. *g


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

würd mich jetzt ja mal interessieren was unser lieber Davatar gemacht hat :>


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> würd mich jetzt ja mal interessieren was unser lieber Davatar gemacht hat :>


Bis jetzt noch nix, da er am nächsten Tag wieder mit Socken gekommen ist. Vielleicht hat er abends entdeckt, wie grässlich schwarz seine Füsse waren ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

wenn sich doch nur alle probleme so einfach von selbst lösen würden -.-


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

Also schlussendlich warens ja doch ne Hand voll Tage, an denen ich das ertragen musste, aber solange das nur einmal pro Jahr 3 Tage lang vorkommt, überleb ichs wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talagath (16. Juli 2010)

Also wenn das dein größtes Problem ist herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2010)

hm...




also:

ich laufe auch fast immer (zuhause!) barfuss rum, habe auch hornhaut deswegen (deshalb machen mir auch steinchen/steine und andere sachen kaum noch was aus), schwarz werden die füsse dabei nat. auch, aber ich habe a) bisher noch keinen gefunden den es voll stört und b) an anderen öffentlichen orten (bei mir jetzt die FH wo ich studiere) da sollte man schon schuhe tragen - was iwi auch selbstverständlich ist, da man dort nicht wohnt bzw. lebt....

wobei, wenn dich schon barfuss stört, über was regst du dich dann noch auf? (oder anders gefragt: ich nehme an du bist ne frau - weil du von "männer-füssen" schreibst....deshalb die frage: was machst du wenn du sex hast? deinem freund sagen er soll die socken an lassen?....sorry wenn das jetzt beleidigend wirkt, aber: geh mal zu nem psychologen....)

desweiteren: er ist dein chef (einer von 3 wie du sagst), damit ist er dein arbeitgeber und kann in seinem betrieb machen was er will (solange er damit net gegen geltendes recht bzw. gesetze verstösst...das würde er tun, wenn er NACKT rumrennt, aber net wenn er keine schuhe trägt - ausnahme währen vorschriften im betrieb die anders lauten, wobei: ob die für den chef gelten ist so ne sache!)




mfg LAX

ps: wenn es aber so extrem stört, sprich es an - wenn er dich als mitarbeiter(in) schätzt (weil er dann auch auf deine meinung wert legt), dann wird er socken tragen (oder aber: seine füße pflegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Juli 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> wobei, wenn dich schon barfuss stört, über was regst du dich dann noch auf? (oder anders gefragt: ich nehme an du bist ne frau - weil du von "männer-füssen" schreibst....deshalb die frage: was machst du wenn du sex hast? deinem freund sagen er soll die socken an lassen?


o_O Du schliesst davon, dass ich Männer-Füsse eklig finde darauf, dass ich ne Frau bin? O_o Interessante Annahme. Bin ich selbstverständlich nicht. Wie ich ja im Text geschrieben habe, legen Frauen normalerweise Wert darauf, dass ihre Füsse gepflegt aussehen, daher stört mich das eher wenig. Männer hingegen haben dann oft recht üble Füsse, was bei "schwarzen" Füssen anfängt und sich dann bis zu Hautkrankheiten hocharbeitet. Ich wollte hier halt mal nicht so extrem ins Detail gehn, wie diese Füsse nun wirklich aussehn, da sich wohl jeder selbst ein Bild von ungepflegten Füssen machen kann.



> ....sorry wenn das jetzt beleidigend wirkt, aber: geh mal zu nem psychologen....)


Als ob ich der einzige Mensch wäre, den das Äussere seiner Mitarbeiter stören würde. Geh doch mal (sofern Du ein Mann bist) nen Monat unrasiert arbeiten und schau mal, was Dein Chef dazu sagt. Oder wenn Du ne Frau bist geh doch mal mit Hotpants in ne Bank arbeiten. Ich denke mal wenn Dein Chef grad miese Laune hat, wirst Du ab morgen da nicht mehr arbeiten, wenn die Laune besser ist gibts eventuell nur ne Verwarnung.



> desweiteren: er ist dein chef (einer von 3 wie du sagst), damit ist er dein arbeitgeber und kann in seinem betrieb machen was er will (solange er damit net gegen geltendes recht bzw. gesetze verstösst...das würde er tun, wenn er NACKT rumrennt, aber net wenn er keine schuhe trägt - ausnahme währen vorschriften im betrieb die anders lauten, wobei: ob die für den chef gelten ist so ne sache!)


Tja das ist leider nur begrenzt richtig. Wenn Kleidervorschriften herrschen, haben sich normalerweise auch Vorgesetzte daran zu halten. Wenn man natürlich Gates heisst, kann man da ne Ausnahme machen, aber in den meisten Firmen gilt dies auch für den Oberboss höchstpersönlich. Weisst Du auch warum? Ganz einfach: Kleider machen Leute und der erste Eindruck der ner Firma gegenüber entsteht läuft sofort auf die Kleidung und das Aussehen des Angestellten, also ob er gepflegt erscheint oder nicht. So manches Geschäft ist in der Geschichte der Kleidung schon geplatzt, weil der Gegenüber einfach ungepflegt erschienen ist.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

haha,geil,der fetisch-fred lebt ja immer noch
also es gibt in bestimmten Institutionen halt den Dresscode.da wird man aber auch vertraglich drauf hingewiesen,während in kleineren Einrichtungen,mit wenig Kundenverkehr die Kleiderordnung recht locker ist udn bei hohen Temperaturen versucht man eben so wenig wie möglich zu tragen...aber ob der chef jetzt barfuss oder in Sandalen rumläuft,oder gar wie Frauen mit flip-flops macht für mich auch kein Unterschied,denn die Füsse sind fast vollständig zu sehen....udn das ist für den Normalbürger halt auch kein Problem,da Füsse nunmal etwas ganz normales sind...
udn zu Geschäfte abschliessen:ich vermute das dein chef nicht barfuss zu einer wichtigen Sitzung geht,oder halt wichtige Termine ohne schuhe besucht.


----------



## Joringel (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass viele Menschen echt hässliche Füße haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nicht nur Männer. Auch Frauen. Und dann dazu dann knallroten Nagellack.. Bäh. Widerlich.

Wir laufen auf Arbeit auch oft barfuß oder auf Socken, wenn es warm ist. Aber sobald Mandanten da sind oder wenn es an der Tür klingelt, werden natürlich Schuhe angezogen.

Was ist denn nun eigentlich aus der Geschichte geworden, Davatar?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2010)

Joringel schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun eigentlich aus der Geschichte geworden, Davatar?




schau auf die vorherige Seite unter post#37...danach hätte man eigentlich closen können


----------



## Independent (20. Juli 2010)

Seht nur zu, liebe Community, das ihr eure Füße immer schön sanft und zart haltet. Ich empfehle Fußmassagen oder aber einmal die Woche ein Glas Bautzner drauf, also schön einreiben. 

Es gibt keine hässlichen Füße, es gibt nur böse Menschen.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Seht nur zu, liebe Community, das ihr eure Füße immer schön sanft und zart haltet. Ich empfehle Fußmassagen oder aber einmal die Woche ein Glas Bautzner drauf, also schön einreiben.
> 
> Es gibt keine hässlichen Füße, es gibt nur böse Menschen.


Natürlich gibts hässliche Füsse. Ich lass die Bilder jetzt mal weg, aber wer sie sich selbst ansehn will, kann das hier tun.


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2010)

Igitt du bis ja eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (20. Juli 2010)

schlag ihn mit seinen eigenen waffen.


----------



## Urengroll (20. Juli 2010)

Sitze jetzt auch mit Flip-Flops auf der Arbeit , weil es eben angenehmer ist bei der Hitze. Sonst habe ich auch immer Lederschuhe an.
Aber bei er Hitze geht das ja gar nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts hässliche Füsse. Ich lass die Bilder jetzt mal weg, aber wer sie sich selbst ansehn will, kann das hier tun.


Waaaah... auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm!


----------



## Jester (20. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Seht nur zu, liebe Community, das ihr eure Füße immer schön sanft und zart haltet. Ich empfehle Fußmassagen oder aber einmal die Woche ein Glas Bautzner drauf, also schön einreiben.
> 
> Es gibt keine hässlichen Füße, es gibt nur böse Menschen.



Hach Indie, danke für die Tipps!
Kann ich auf die Füße auch Bautzner Senz auftragen?


----------



## Joringel (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte mir die Fotos nicht angucken sollen *würg* Solchen Leuten/Füßen sollte man per Gesetz Schuhe aufzwingen..


----------



## Ogil (20. Juli 2010)

Die ersten 3 waren doch ganz normale Fuesse. Die letzten 2 waren dann eher "Negative Beispiele aus dem Internet" und sicher kaum vergleichbar mit den Fuessen des "Chefs" um den es hier geht...


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

Bei uns gibt es einen, der ht immer turnschuhe und nie socken an, ußeredm zieht er die immert aus...meine arme nase


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2010)

naja,wie mit den Füssen kann man das auch mit den anderen körperteilen des menschen machen...
beispielsweise die weibliche Brust:es gibt wohl für einen Mann,der Hetero ist,kaum ein schöneren Anblick als ein schöner,grosser fester Busen...ich würde ja gerne Bilder posten,aber ihr wisst ja...im Forum und so... naja,aber lasst doch eure Fantasie spielen und stellt sie euch vor...und dann wird euch plötzlich die Brust einer verknöcherten alten Frau gezeigt...ich glaub die Reaktion wäre ähnlich wie bei den Bildern die Davatar geposted hat...

ich sag nach wie vor, dass Füsse etwas ganz normales sind.es gibt halt immer schlechte Ausnahmen von der Pflege her oder vom krankheitsbefall.aber es geht jeder Mensch anders mit seinem Körper um. 
Davatar hat halt Probleme mit Füssen udn es gibt Leute die ekeln sich vor ungepflegten Händen,oder ungepflegten Zähnen,oder oder...

aber er hat selbst geschrieben das er den Anblick der Füsse seines Chefs überlebt hat und es bald wieder draussen kühler werden wird.ich denke damit haben sich die Probleme in diesem fred irgendwie von selbst erledigt...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2010)

Angesichts der wieder ansteigenden Temperaturen wird sich der liebe Davatar wohl doch noch ein Weilchen damit beschâftigen müssen.

*Den Jungen von Simpson simulier - Ha Ha!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (20. Juli 2010)

uhuhuu ich habe auch unansehnliche Füße. Trotzdem laufe ich im Sommer gerne mal Barfuß im Garten rum, wenn ich z.B. einfach zu faul bin Schuhe anzuziehen. Natürlich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, mir tun die Leute beim baden ja schon leid, wenn sie die Knollen an meinen großen Zehen sehen müssen. Wenn da mal nicht noch n paar Zehen wachsen weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Manowar (20. Juli 2010)

Bin ich der einzige, der nach der Vorstellung, jetzt dringend Bilder dazu brauch?


----------



## Seph018 (20. Juli 2010)

Falls du mich meinen solltest, ich habe leider keine Kamera. Sagen wir einfach auf meinen beiden großen Zehen ist jeweils rechts bzw links eine ... Hornhautschicht mit einem Durchmesser von ~1cm und vielleicht 2mm angehoben. Ich MAG übertrieben haben, aber trotzdem werde ich immer drauf angesprochen... meine lieben Vans sind einfach zu klein.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der nach der Vorstellung, jetzt dringend Bilder dazu brauch?


Ich glaub eher, Du bist der einzige Fuss-Fetischist hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

Davatar, Manowar ganz ruhig Mädels das Fußthema hat scih erledigt niemand will Bilder von enstellten Füßen sehn absolut NIEMAND!


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, Du bist der einzige Fuss-Fetischist hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt übertreibst du aber Davatar, das hat nichts mit Fetisch zu tun sondern einfach mit purer Neugier ;D


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber Davatar, das hat nichts mit Fetisch zu tun sondern einfach mit purer Neugier ;D


Da kennst Du Manowar aber schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (20. Juli 2010)

SHOW FEET!


----------

